# Muskegon Outing 9/29,9/30



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We're having another River Get-together for the above weekend.
Everyone is invited. 
As the date draws near, we will try to see how many boats are needed to accomodate everyone.

Hopefully the salmon will be present in fishable numbers.

It will be at Henning Park in Newaygo. 
Henning is located on the north side of the river just east of town on Croton Dr.

Please contact Eva at the park. 231.652.1202
Let her know, that you are with the Michigan Sportsman. 
She will try to keep us together.


----------



## Gardenfly (Jun 7, 2001)

Iam in let me know if you need me to bring anything i have a few days off that week so i will be up there fishing wednesday - sunday. if anybody is going up early email me and we can meet to do some fishing. i have a flat bottom boat all set up for river fishing if anybody needs a partner to float with let me know. mike


----------



## skipper (May 28, 2001)

I'll be there. ya all want me to bring anything besides yukka material


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will be there from Around Noon on thursday til Sunday. LEt me know what kind of food to bring, I have Salmon and lake trout from Lake Huron, but I need to go out and catch some more so there is enough for everyone!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

The site is reserved, what do I need to bring?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok, I am far from a great at tying Flies, but I manage to make some very odd ones when I try to tie the common ones. LOL!

Anyhow, if someone can tell me if these are the ones to tie for the outing, I'd appreciate it:

Tricos
White Mayfly
Blue-Winged Olive Patterns
Little Yellow Stonefly
Tan Caddis
Little Summer Green Caddis
Terrestials

Is that a good list and are there others?????
Thanks>>>>Don


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok I was under the impression that when the Salmon spawn, they only have one thing on their mind and then they die!  

That is why I thought to target the trout, I was told the only way to catch spawning Salmon in a river was to snag, and I would never do that! I have never caught Salmon on the spawning runs in the Au Sable, but then I never tried that Silver Torpedo Lure that everone at the dam was getting them on!

Can ya post a list of some good salmon flies that I can attempt to tie?? Thanks! >>>>>Don


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hopefully they will be in pre-spawn. 
Plugs, spoons, ESL (egg sucking leech, sorry weezer), yarn and of course skein spawn. The trout fishing should be better by then.
Glo bugs, streamers, nymphs and maybe still some hoppers.
Which reminds me. We sure will need several skeins.
I'll try to get a hold of Getaway. Any other trollers coming?
Save the skeins. Wash them, let them dry refridgerated and freeze them in saran wrap and ziplocks.

Bob, will you save me some and freeze them for us?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will try to get some Skeins, I am planning on going out to Harbor Beach on the boat alot in August and Sept. We should have plenty.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'll get you guys some skiens Shoe! I'll either bring them to the outing or bring them to you. I'm planning on going to the outing, but, with the new baby I can't be definite yet.

I did get a fishing pass from the wife for this weekend. Maybe I can get your spawn needs taken care of early.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2001)

Who gets the boats??? Are we all going to be able to use a drift boat?? Just wondrering! I may be on the PM that weekend?


----------



## windnot (Jul 16, 2001)

This "get-together" sounds great, but, tell me, when you say its open to everyone, does that really mean everyone?

Just so happens that I am planning a trip to the same river for the same weekend for the same quarry. Give me some more info on the get-together.

Thanks


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

I do believe the outing is for "everyone". By the way, I'm in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2001)

If I can change my trip, then I'll come...but only if there is a drift boat open.....too much water to fish wading!! Anyways, if not I will be on the PM, and maybe one day on the MO with Matt. If I see you guys I'll make sure we stop!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes the Outing is open for Everyone! Just reserve a campsite (see Shoeman's 1st post on this thread) and post here that you are going for sure!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Windknot, It's just a friendly fishing outing. Lotsa food, drinks, campfires and laughs. We might even catch a fish or two.

I'm glad to see we are getting some new faces at the outing.

Bob, save all the skeins you can, the tighter the better, but save them all.

Thanks, we'll owe you big time.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Northern, just got a confirmation letter in the mail from Henning. We are on site 11. I even managed to get that Friday off from work, so I'll be up there Thursday night. See ya' then.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Site 11, right next to Shoeman! Cool, I can't wait! See ya there Mike!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just got off the phone from ordering my Dry Float Boat. I will be getting it at the Begining of September! 

Mike, when it gets closer to the date, e-mail me with what time you will be there Thursday evening and I will wait for ya to hit the water if ya want, I will be there around noon Thursday, and ya might wanna call Eva and give her my name for your site cause I just called her and told her I was with you, and she said oh that is what ya meant! I just don't want her to keep me out of there til you get there! See ya there! >>>Don


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

No problem Don. I'll be up that way before the outing, so I'll make sure your name is on the site. It's paid for, so you should be able to pull right in and hammer on the salmon! BTW - Black Stone flies (size 6-8) have worked well for me in the past. Don't wait for me, It'll probably be 7 or 8 before I get up there. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey I plan on being there. I only live about 25 miles from there and I also have a membership at Woods and Waters campground about 10 minutes away from there so depending on the weather I'll ether be driving from home or from the camp. If the need arises for more camp sites I can get them in Woods and Waters. Just let me know.


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

I just talked to Eva yesterday, and she told me that northern and mike were the only people who have called(besides shoeman). You guys had better get ahold of them before it's too late.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ray, I just sent an E-mail to Matt Supinski, you know, one of the "big ones". I'll let you know as soon as I hear of anything.
He knows alot more than you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2001)

Yep the big one, the one coming to the seminar!!!  

Man, you must be good!!!!


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

Here's the report Ray,

I met a girl.

So therefore my fishing has been limited. I went out for a hour or so yesterday, mostly to check out the water, and caught nothing on a spinner. Usually this time of the year night crawlers seem to produce best, however I didn't bring any. The water is low. I mean really low. The spot where we cleaned up on steelies was chest high while we were there. Yesterday I check it, since that is where the salmon typically spawn also. The water was about 2" above my ankles. Hopefully they open the damn up a little when the salmon come in, because they'll only be half in the water otherwise.

Oh bye the way Dan............SHUT UP.......you are the most annoying little twit I have yet to meet. Normally I don't condone name calling, infact I don't believe it ever helps a persons arguement out, but I have been wanting to say that for along time. Sorry guys. Not trying to spoil the site.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

ok ray,

i pmed you about the rod. i keep trying to get it too you, but the only free time i have is on the weekends and you are usually at the lodge.

im sorry i didnt mean to do it!!!!! please forgive me

quix


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

It's a lure I should have used along time ago. Some call it confidence. Actually she chased me down. And trust me I don't let her forget it either.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Another internet affair! Dinner, movie


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Popcorn, Porno???


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

LOL! Hey there is a comma in between! It's an inside joke, go to the outing and mabey you get to here the story!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Jimbos, you're an animal today. I hope we don't get in trouble.
Don will fill you in on his internet romance/adventure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2001)

Yeah, not much to do today except shuffle my kid to Murray's 3 times for truck parts.

Yeah, I figured there's somekind of story behind it.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ya lets get back to the outing before we get in trouble! Now who is going for sure??


----------



## Gardenfly (Jun 7, 2001)

Iam in. i reserved my site thursday. if anybody wants to save some cash and want to share a site let me know, all iam going to have is a tent on mine.mike


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'm in too!!!! It looks like my wife and I and the little one will be there and ready to fish! The boy will only be 3 months, but, he should be able to use a fly rod by then....lol (I'm not trying to start anything-a little humor from a great lakes troller).


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Glad to see you can make it Getaway! Looks like we have a good turnout, should be a great weekend!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Hey folks! I have some salmon skiens for all of you the outing! Lake Michigan was good to us! 

It looks like we will be up either Thursday night or Friday morning and we have to leave Saturday morning to be at a wedding that Saturday afternoon. I should have checked my mailbox before I made the reservations....crap!


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey I know how those wedding can put a clikker in you plans. I just found out that duck season may open on that weekend. Maybe I'll have to float with a 12 ga. Shoeman do you think Steve would have a few hats for you to bring up for the outing? I would like one but hate to buy on line. You look fine on the webb in your hat.    Caught a nice brook back of my place in the a.m. It just got too hot by mid morning. Hope for some rain soon.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You can buy the hats online but pay with check or money order I believe, if you don't want to use credit over the internet.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Steve, ya never said if you were gonna make it???? Would be nice to met ya!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I seriously doubt it. Hunting will be on my mind if my doctor permits me to do so this year.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well hope ya get to hunt! I am going to the outing then bear hunting right after it


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

C'mon Steve, you can't start shootin' deer until Monday, so you might as well loosen up that shoulder on some salmon over the weekend!

What's the latest news on your arm?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just bringing it to the top so all interested can make reservations, getting closer!!!!!


----------



## Gwas (Jan 23, 2001)

I think I want to go to this outing ???? I read this site daily and it seems that these outings are too much fun !!!!!! I am a rookie fisherman but it does'nt seem like that will matter. Is it like fish drink, fish drink or drink , fish drink, fish ?????


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gwas, after reading your post, I started thinking about it.
Is it any different on the golf course? Bowling alley? Casino? Hunting camp? Football game? Poker night? Political rally? Indy 500? I could go on and on.
Does that make us bad guys?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Gwas, I will be there with my wife and my 3 month old son. Do you think I would take them to a drinking party? I know these guys and you would not find a better bunch of fisherman and conservationists anywhere. They may talk about a little consumption of alcohol, but, it is all in good fun. There is nothing wrong with sitting around the campfire having a couple saspers (or shoemans "bat juice") and telling fishing stories. I will be sitting with them and probably drinking a soda.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Bob, I'll pull you aside and fix that soda. lol


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Are you going to turn it into a "Bat" soda?


----------



## Gwas (Jan 23, 2001)

Lighten Up people !!!!!! I was just making a comment in fun !!!!! I do not beleive that I am making life choices here !!!!! I would also hope that your 3 month old is not exposed to bad things... I have children also and the best I can tell they are not spiking their apple juice !!!! Sorry I brought up a touchy subject ??


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Our replies were done in fun as well. Srry, if they came across in a confrontational way. We just treasure our little fishing excursions. 

Bob, you have many years before we corrupt the little one.
At 21, he's mine. lol 
A night of partying and flagrant delegato. I'll buy.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Ralf, if things keep going like they did last night, you can have him before 21...lol That little eating machine kept us up all night feeding........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

BTW, he is not able to hold his own bottle yet, but, he gripped that salmon rod like a pro. I think he is following in dads footsteps already.

Hey Gwas, we joke around on this site too. The only thing we take seriously around here is politics.......lol


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well, at first I thought this was for sure sign up so I am going to post here. Gwas, I am 16. I have been fishing with some of the guys. Yes, they drink a little and I dont mind it. I will be there maybe, and I wont be drinking if that makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Since my back is messed up I have been doing some reading in my FlyFishin Guide to Michigan Book, is the section we are gonna fish the section below Croton Dam???? Thanks>>>>Don


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

yep, from croton to henning county park, right next to newaygo, and maybe a little below. You'd better get that back healed up, or some salmon is gonna laugh at you and say to the other fish "watch this, I'll show him why they call us kings"


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

My Back will be better by then, lazy_boy, ya read how I did it? (Warm Water-The Pond 8-15-01) Thanks for the info>>>>Don


----------



## Gwas (Jan 23, 2001)

Cool !!!!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just found out from Mike that Eva Moved us to a bigger site, Site # 1 , Cool!!!!


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Hey, Shoeman 
Count me and my wife in for the trip. We will camp also. I need more details on what to bring to eat. Is everyone bringing food for themselves. If not, bring me a nice New York strip!!

I can't miss this trip. I am prepared with a winch on my boat. Serialfishkiller will be in his new DRY FLY FLOAT BOAT. Based on the last trip that I went on with him, the winch may be needed to get him out from under a fallen tree.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will be in my New Dry Float Boat Too!!! How many people are bringing their wives/girlfriends...trying to decide if I should bring my girlfriend????

Also, the Skeins cured nicely!!!! Too bad only 1 of the 3 salmon we caught had them...and of course it had to be the smaller one!


----------

